# Informationen



## gerredtor (22. Nov 2016)

Hallo, ich programmiere imoment ein 2d kachelbasierdes spiel.
Meine frage ist nun wie ich am besten waffen und rüstung im spieler animiere(der Spieler wird von einem spritesheet heraus gezeichnet)


----------



## VfL_Freak (22. Nov 2016)

Moin,

um mal genauso kurz und knapp zu antworten:
http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html

Gruß Klaus


----------



## GentleXD (10. Dez 2016)

In meinem Spiel (2D Platformer) wird der Spieler aus einzelnen Teilen zusammen gesetzt. 
Das heißt ich habe Haare, Kopf, Beine und Arme etc. Viele dieser Teile haben auch animierte Teile.
Nun wenn ich meinem Spieler einen Helm aufsetzten will rendere ich keinen Kopf und Haare dafür an der Position des Kopfes einen Helm.


----------

